# Vianini Dragaggi Lavori Rome.



## breeks (Sep 17, 2010)

Am looking for an old mate Gianni Visconti who worked for Vianini Dragaggi, Rome,in late 70s early 80s in Port Said and Venice. Anybody know him where he might be these days.

Breeks


----------



## giannivisconti (May 23, 2017)

*Vianini Dragaggi Lavori Marittimi- Port Said and Venice*

I've found a post that somebody is looking for me, I'm Gianni Visconti former Vianini Dragaggi that was in Port said and venice.
You can contact me here. may I know your name?


----------

